# PlayStation Vue is a cloud-powered broadcast TV service that launches in early 2015



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*PlayStation Vue is a cloud-powered broadcast TV service that launches in early 2015*

(engadget.com) - Oh good, another subscription service, you might already be thinking. However, Sony has already signed up some major networks and players (Fox, CBS, Viacom and ABC, for starters) and a no-contract setup: you'll pay month by month -- like how you pay for Netflix. The tie-ups will also include the ability to record programs, as well as play selected on-demand content. Beta testers will see around 75 channels of content, including local networks, when tests start later this month, although there's one proviso: they have to live in NYC, before it rolls out to Chicago, Philadelphia and LA. For the rest of us, the entire service is set to go live in early 2015....

Full Story Here


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If more and more major networks and streaming devices come up with developing apps and services to watch
for a small monthly price, Pay TV could ultimately become a thing of the past.

Of course it all depends on age demographics which usually from the young generation to people in their 30's and 40's and even 50's
would most likely cut the cord in favor of streaming.

60's and above who may or may not know about streaming on devices would probably stay with traditional pay TV services.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I thought the Vue was a coffee maker. "It's a coffee brewer! It's a tv subscription" "coffee brewer!", "tv subscription!"


----------

